# BMX-Gabel mit V-Brakes



## donossi (13. April 2007)

Hi Leute.

Wisst ihr wo man eine BMX-Gabel mit V-Brake aufnahme herbekommt. Sollte eher ne Billig-Gabel sein, also nicht so die Nobelgabel

Gruss

DonOssi


----------



## RISE (13. April 2007)

Bei Parano Garage gibts die hier http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=2568 mit U-Brake oder 2 Artikel tiefer auch mit V-Brake Sockeln für 39.95. 
Kann dir aber nicht sagen ob das Teil was taugt. Zur Not ruf mal bei den Shops an und frag, ob sie sowas noch rumliegen haben oder frag im BMX Board nach einer gebrauchten, aber hochwertigen Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRT-Rider (20. April 2007)

Hi donossi, 

hier im forum wurd schon einiges über sinn und unsinn von ner V-Brake geschieben, bemühe einfach mal die Suchfunktionl

Ansonsten danke für den hinweis mit der V-Brakegabel scheint nur nicht viel auswahl zu geben...


----------

